# .Mac Members:  DropStuff for free!



## themacko (Feb 14, 2003)

How cool is this?  .Mac members get a free version of DropStuff (that's like $30) and 50% off StuffIt Deluxe.  I've always wanted a free utility that would compress files!  Maybe I'm just a nerd.

http://www.mac.com


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 14, 2003)

Just you? O
Also, the 100 prints of photos for mac.coms seem to be still valid..


----------



## Inline_guy (Feb 14, 2003)

Nope not just you.  I have already downloaded it!

Matthew


----------



## masternew (Feb 14, 2003)

Same Here


----------



## aaike (Feb 14, 2003)

I hope they do more actions like this (e.g. giving Konfabulator for free ... although I registered already LOL).


----------



## Gregita (Feb 15, 2003)

I, too, have wanted a compression program, but I didn't want one bad enough to pay for it haha...So this is good. It may help me reconsider not renewing .mac in Sept when the introductory price runs out, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## chevy (Feb 15, 2003)

They should just add DropZip and the world would be perfect (for today).


----------



## wiz (Feb 15, 2003)

For those not .mac members try this...

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/unix_open_source/dropscript.html

enjoy


----------

